# shop vacs?



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

The often overlooked infantry of any wood shop, the shop vac.
Whatcha got? What did you have? Why did you change? Are you happy now?

All I'm trying to do is separate the lemons from the peaches.
I'm thinking small capacity (less room needed in the shop) and high power. Some must be better than others.

Thanks,
CB


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

CB, I have never seen any comparison reports on shop vac's. I can tell you that some are easier to live with. Shop Vac brand has long supported filter bags to catch the bulk of the debris. This is useful since you don't need to tip the can over to empty the unit and you release less dust into the air. There are also small filter bags that cover the factory cartridge filter keeping larger particles from clogging the filter as fast. Both of these strike me as good common sense ideas. Keep in mind that Shop Vac brand also has commercial vacs with higher performace and matching prices. Perhaps you have seen the cyclone lids that you put on 5 gallon paint pails? Adding these items and an additional hose to your vac creates a two stage system which drops the largest wood chips into the pail before it reaches your vac. The Cyclone lid is also available to fit a galvanized garbage can for dust collection systems using 4" hose. I have never tried the Cyclone lids but I'm sure others have and will let us know how well they work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

CB

Like most shop workers I have gone down the road on shop vac.systems.
I now use the Sears 20gal. and the Grizzly 2bag 4" hose vac. system,I use the Sears most of the time because it's quick and easy to plug in the router table and alike BUT my best system is my gas power hand blower, I just fire that sucker up and open the garage door and blow it out the door,dirt to dirt and dust to dust thing and I'm done in about 2mins.and the shop is clean so to speak.
Most shop vac.just don't get it all in the bag or can, I tried one of the Cyclone lids and it's just one more item that takes up room in the shop but now it hangs on the wall.
The Grizzly system has a screen that stop big items from getting into the blower fan and if I get a big item stuck in the system I just turn it off and take it out and then just turn it back on again.
I did find out that if you don't have a good vac.system on a planer you will wipe out blades because they go around and around and chip/nick the blades.

Bj


----------



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

Here's a shop vac review... it's not exaclty complete or current, but it will give you a starting point...
http://www.rd.com/americanwoodworker/toolguide/TT_ShopVacs.pdf


Tony


----------



## krimson_cardnal (Jun 10, 2006)

here's an interesting review:

http://www.consumersearch.com/www/house_and_home/shop-vac-reviews/fullstory.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I find it interesting that none of the reports mention the newer HEPA filter cartridges or mid priced "Improved performance" filter cartriges sold by Craftsman. With the growing concern over fine particle dust collection this seems to be a common sense approach to the problem.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

The really cool thing about this site is with the collective hundreds of years of shop experience reading almost any question, you are sure to get replies that will answer your questions or direct you to sources that will. I read about points I would have never considered (or even knew about) before but will now be the wiser when making my purchase. The best "peaches" might cost a bit more but the aftertaste is preferable to saving a few sheckles and getting a "lemon".

Kudos' to all that took the time to reply!
CB


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*shop vac*



CanuckBeaver said:


> The really cool thing about this site is with the collective hundreds of years of shop experience reading almost any question, you are sure to get replies that will answer your questions or direct you to sources that will. I read about points I would have never considered (or even knew about) before but will now be the wiser when making my purchase. The best "peaches" might cost a bit more but the aftertaste is preferable to saving a few sheckles and getting a "lemon".
> 
> Kudos' to all that took the time to reply!
> CB


the one i have used for probly 15 yrs or so is the brand shop vac it is noisey but sure pick's up shaving's and i use it on my planer what i do is use my compresor and blow all the shaving's ect. dust to the end of my shop and than use my shop vac and vac all the stuff dont use a broom i have 2 fan's 36" exaust units to take the dust out they work very well del schisler


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I use a Large Ridge Vac and a Cyclone lid on a 35 gallon Plastic trash can. It works great for my Planer, Table Saw and Router table. I can fill the Trashcan acouple of times usually before I need to Empty the Vac and clean the Cannister filter. I will get a Dust Collector when I can afford it.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I too have been thinking about a new shop vac. The one I have is a singer (like the sewing machine) that I got at a garage sale about 30 years ago. I think I paid $5 or $10 as it was used and only a 5 gallon one. I told my wife I would use it until it died then get a new one... The thing keeps going and going! (I do take it apart every other year and clean it up and re-oil the bearings etc.) Anyway I'm thinking maybe I'm due a new one... I'd like to get the shopsmith one but it is toooo many $ as are a lot of the ones I read about in the reviews (thanks for the links!).

My shop is all full so I have to uses the great outdoors to work in. This means moving everything in and out and thus I don't often use my dust collector and cyclone lid (on a metal 30 gallon g-can). I'd fix that someday... either that or I'll die first.

So now to the point of the post. My wife was showing me a vac that hangs on the wall, she was thinking about it for in our utility room that is at the base of the stairs... sort of like a built in system she could get a longer hose and do the stairs, utility room, and pantry without lugging the other machine. Me I saw an interesting idea for the shop. If I were to add a mounting plate to the router table, the overhead pin router, the shopsmith, the.... well you get the idea. I could move one from tool to tool and have it out of the way and still easy to use. It would not be big enough for the planer or the drum sander but it should work for most of the other things.

Since none of the reviews covered this type system (or did I miss one??) I was thinking maybe someone here has one??? What do you think about it?? I know I know I should have gotten one for the wife and then I could report what I know but it didn't happen yet.

Ed


----------



## ironhat (Jun 20, 2006)

I've ben using a RIdgid (18 gal?) for the past 3 years for general cleanup and to connect to the TS with no complaints what-so-ever. It's also a great wet vac - used it to empty the old 5 gal flush toilet for replacement and it cleared both tanks in less than a minute. I just recently ordered a HEPA for it but haven't yet received it - .3 microns. The power head has large handles and is also billed as a leaf blower if you don't mind lugging the electric cord around.

Later,
Chiz


----------

